# 24 HP ELS Briggs Engine Quits Running



## peabo (May 16, 2010)

I purchased an Exmark Quest in May 2007 with a 24 HP ELS Briggs & Stratton engine.

Model # 44N777

Type 0118E1

Code 070109YG

The problem I'm having is the engine quits running from time to time.

I may mow today and the engine will run perfect, then the next time I mow it may quit or run rough.

When the engine quits it is like it is running out of gas.

When it starts trying to quit I can choke it and it will try to pick up and keep running.

The engine will crank right back up and run great, it may or may not quit again.

I have made sure that I use fresh gas, changed fuel filters, new fuel pump.

I did not have this problem the first year, it started the second year and I took it back to the dealer, they installed a new fuel pump and said I had water in the gas.

I do not believe there is water in the gas because I use the same gas in other outdoor equipment I have with no problems, and I'm still having the same issues with fresh gas.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Next time it starts to die, loosen /remove the gas cap. Maybe a bad vent in the cap.

BG


----------



## peabo (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the reply BG

I have checked the vent in the cap and air seems to flow OK, but it may be malfunctioning from time to time.

I will try your suggestion the next time the engine starts trying to quit.

Thanks Again,
Jeff


----------



## Homestead (May 18, 2010)

Check your fuel tank for a piece of junk like plastic or rubber that may have fallen in at one time or another. We had a clear piece of plastic bag that would cover the screen on the fuel line in the tank then float away after it killed the engine. Drove us nuts till we figured it out! Also safety switches that are barely making contact along with other elictrical shorts can mimic loss of fuel. If it keeps up and or gets worse ( which it usually does ) it will be easier to diagnose but I think I'd find a better dealer.


----------



## peabo (May 16, 2010)

Thanks Homestead,

Something in the fuel tank has crossed my mind.

The fuel level in the tank is very low right now so it will be a good time to drain what is left and see if there is anything in there that is not suppose to be, will try to get that done this week.

Not sure about it being an electrical short because when the engine starts trying to quit I can choke it and it will keep trying to run, it would not do that if it was an electrical problem would it?

Also could Vapor Locking be an issue?

Thanks Again for your help!


----------



## jeff collins (Jul 28, 2010)

Hello 

I am having the same issue. I live in the country and cannot find a dealer nearby who will address my problem without charging and arm and a leg. I have written and called B & G with no luck. I cut over three acres weekly and two pastures every third week so i can't be without my tractor. I only have 48 hours on this tractor(Husqvarna) there is no problem with the gas tank and I have replaced the fuel filter and oil.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Does it keep running when you choke it?


----------



## peabo (May 16, 2010)

Hi KB, 

Yes when I choke it the engine picks up and tries to run, sometimes it will straighten out and run right and sometimes it won't.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi,

I would start by verifying that you are getting steady fuel flow to the carburetor, then if that is OK there is probably some dirt or water in the carburetor. You will need to disassemble it and clean it.


----------



## peabo (May 16, 2010)

Hi Jeff,

Here's a quick run down on what I've done so for.

Replaced fuel pump

Replaced inline filter

Replaced plugs

Added stabilizer to fuel

Disconnected fuel shut off sensor 

Disconnect kill wires from coil, ( checking to see if it could be a bad safety switch )

Checked vent in fuel tank cap

Replace valve float needle ( per b & s )

None of these have solved the problem

I'm just trying one thing at a time hoping I will hit upon the problem.

Whatever the problem is I think it's something simple.

My service tech's have no ideal what to do except change out parts and hand me a bill.

They are down to calling B & S for advice and B & S have no ideal either. 

It takes me 2 hours to mow my yard.

I mowed 5 weeks in a row and the mower ran fine, with no problems at all.

Then in the 6th week I mowed it quit 3 times within 1 hour.

That's when I had the valve float needle replaced.

When I got my mower back from the shop it ran 10 min. and quit, it cranked right back up and ran fine for 40 min. and then quit again.

This is the latest thing I have noticed.

The fuel line that runs from the fuel pump to the carb. is getting super hot, you can not touch it for long with out removing your hand.

I think this is causing a vapor lock.

Before I mow again I'm going to rap that part of the fuel line with some kind of a heat resistant material and see if that helps.

I have a co-worker that has the same mower with the same engine and hours of use, we purchased the mowers about the same time.

He has had no problems with his mower at all.

He mowed the other day and checked his fuel line and said it was warm but not hot to the touch.

If I discover the cure I will post it here, please do the same if you find the problem!


----------

